# Intro - Ogion



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi people. 
I am an intp, coming here from the intpforum(dot)com. I am a student at university, living in and coming from Germany. 
I'll just copy my intro from the mentioned forum here, i'm lazy, yes i know 

Where are you from?

Germany

How old are you?

21

What's your gender?

male

How did you find out that you were INTP, or other type?

The almighty internet, where else...

How did you find out about this forum?

The almighty internet, where else...(Lance made enough of an advertisement, as well in our intpforum, so he's my source for finding this)

Do you have a partner/lover?

Nope, never had.

Do you have any kids?

No, but i think i would like someday.

Do you have any pets?

When i was still living in my parents home, we always had cats. I just love them. At least at the "Ixxx"-part they are like us, but i do believe they are actually fully INTP 
Yeah well, the most work came from our horses...now there are 42 of them or so. But i don't know if that qualifies as 'pets' anymore.

Which hobbies absorb you the most?

So Hobbies: That would be thinking. At the part of interests, that would be 'all', really. I mean, there is scarcely something which doens't interest me at some level. 
There are a few things, that would qualify as hobbies to other people though. That would be reading, i can wolf down a book of 700 pages in one day. They are so short!! :-( Then there is journal-keeping. I do that a good year now, and i quite enjoy it. There is a place, where you can philosophize just like in thoughts, but with the advantage of having it written down for retrospection one day. And i do hope, that it will bring me some talent for creative writing.

Hardest things about being INTP? 

Time! There is simply is not enough time for learning all and everything, which seems to be my raison d'être.
And then there is the society, which has not much understanding for someone who has more than one interest and who doesn't (couldn't) identify oneself through his job or social rank. What would i give, for not being dependant of money/economy (which is IMO the central point of society, besides the search for security). So one little Runabout out of Startrek (with Replicators for food generation, transporter, warpspeed, a federation database with more to learn than one lifetime gives...). Ok, i know, but dreaming is legal 

How do you generate an income?

Still dependant student at university, so mostly parents...

Ogion

P.S.: Wouldn't one intro-thread for everyone be more efficient/overseeable? Well, isn't important.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I always liked The Wizard of Earthsea.


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh hey, someone who read that  I have to read it again sometime, my last read of it is some 10 years ago (since then i use Ogion as my Username )

Ogion


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

hey you

I was wondering if Lance's shameless disregard for the rules over there would lead to any more members :tongue:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings Ogion!! Welcome to personalitycafe! Thank you very much for joining us.  I love your introduction. Yes, the internet is the best thing since sliced bread. People at intpforum think my site is too bright. lol. I told them that intpforum just has a dark style and when they switch to my site, it looks bright.:crazy:


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

Well it sorta is bright, but you see i am just one other of the 'people over there' 
But it is ok. I just think your site has, uhm, many strange things...Like 'moods' or 'pets' or such. 
Don't be offended if i just don't use those 

Ogion


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Why would I be offended? hehe. Those features are just for fun. You don't need to use it.:crazy:


----------



## smilyface (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey welcome.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi there too 

Ogion


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi Ogion..
i have seen you around but i have never noticed your intro ..
although it so very late..
Welcome ^^


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, i am not so active in this forum, so i probably am not so present. But most of the threads does not sound interesting enough as to get a part of my time. I just have too little time a day and there are so many interesting things...:wink:

Ogion


----------

